# 420AT Clutch HELP!!



## alancr125 (Jul 19, 2011)

hay guys, really need some help on this one... i was riding down the road next to the house the other day and was in 5th in D... when i heard a funny sound and the bike acted like it was in neutral... it said it was in drive but i can't hear the shift motor engage in gear... so i got the tool out and manually put it in gear and it will kinda act like it wants to move but won't... i noticed it was shifting really hard into gear... any idea what could be wrong? maybe adjusting the clutch?


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds like a clutch spring may have popped ha ???


----------



## alancr125 (Jul 19, 2011)

i took it to the Honda shop cause it still has warranty, but its gonna be the clutch or the final drive gears... something let loose tho... made a grinding sound when i dropped it off... horrible sound from the bottom of the case... right beside my left foot...


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

It can't be the clutch. In a sideways honda motor the primary clutch basket is on the front, and the secondary basket is on the rear.


----------

